# IPV mini 2 wrap



## RoRy13 (24/4/15)

Hi guys

Where can I get a wrap for the IPV mini 2.

I've had it for 3 days and already noticed a small scratch, deep enough to see the silver under the black paint.


----------



## zadiac (24/4/15)

Be more careful with your vape gear 



Edit: It's already on Alibaba and rhs, so it'll be available soon.


----------



## RoRy13 (24/4/15)

zadiac said:


> Be more careful with your vape gear
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It's already on Alibaba and rhs, so it'll be available soon.


 
I have no idea how it happened, I take care not to carry it around with anything else in my pocket.

It is a very small scratch, nothing major, but it annoys me.

My MVP is rugged has anything, barely a scratch after 9-10 months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Q-Ball (24/4/15)

Go buy a sheet of vinyl from an auto shop, cut it in the right shape and plak hom vas.


----------



## Daniel (24/4/15)

smart @Q-Ball ! Boer maak 'n plan ....


----------



## RoRy13 (24/4/15)

Q-Ball said:


> Go buy a sheet of vinyl from an auto shop, cut it in the right shape and plak hom vas.
> View attachment 25897


 
I was thinking the same, just thought there was pre-cut available for IPV mini


----------



## Q-Ball (24/4/15)

RoRy13 said:


> I was thinking the same, just thought there was pre-cut available for IPV mini



These guys do them but it's too expensive for my wallet.

http://www.jwraps.com/


----------



## Humbolt (24/4/15)

I bought mine at Jwraps as @Q-Ball pointed out. R181 all in. 2 weeks to my mailbox. The IPV mini's paint job is terrible, so a wrap is definitely required. What I did with my iStick...I needed to cover my daughter's school books, so bought this plastic stick on stuff at Pick n Pay. Used the off cuts and a carpet knife to wrap my iStick. 
The wrap from an autoshop is also an excellent idea. Or visit wrapmaster. @Marzuq and some other folk have had their mods wrapped by them.


----------



## michael dos santos (24/4/15)

Yo dude if u wana do it urself my girlfriend works at a vehicle wrapping company and they throw all there vinyl off cuts away I'm sure I'll b able 2 get u some


----------



## RoRy13 (24/4/15)

michael dos santos said:


> Yo dude if u wana do it urself my girlfriend works at a vehicle wrapping company and they throw all there vinyl off cuts away I'm sure I'll b able 2 get u some


 sweet, where about in Benoni you at?


----------



## RoRy13 (24/4/15)

Humbolt said:


> I bought mine at Jwraps as @Q-Ball pointed out. R181 all in. 2 weeks to my mailbox. The IPV mini's paint job is terrible, so a wrap is definitely required. What I did with my iStick...I needed to cover my daughter's school books, so bought this plastic stick on stuff at Pick n Pay. Used the off cuts and a carpet knife to wrap my iStick.
> The wrap from an autoshop is also an excellent idea. Or visit wrapmaster. @Marzuq and some other folk have had their mods wrapped by them.


 
Thanks, thats a good idea to also check a stationary store...but i would guess their stick on covers would be thin, compared to those vehicle wraps


----------



## michael dos santos (24/4/15)

RoRy13 said:


> sweet, where about in Benoni you at?


I live in Brentwood park work in fairleads... Unfortunately I'm leaving for durbz 2 morrow so won't b able 2 help u out with some vinyl till next month if u willing 2 wait


----------



## stevie g (24/4/15)

the Ipv has the worst paint job I've ever had on a mod. Cloupor did a good job on the mini. I was able to peel half of the paint off my mini after a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoRy13 (24/4/15)

michael dos santos said:


> I live in Brentwood park work in fairleads... Unfortunately I'm leaving for durbz 2 morrow so won't b able 2 help u out with some vinyl till next month if u willing 2 wait


 
No worries, I will try and get some vinyl in the interim, if I dont come right then I'll let you know if you should get me some...thanks


----------



## Marzuq (24/4/15)

@RoRy13 I had mine done at wrap master. His done cars and a bunch of other things of mine. Best in Cape by a long shot. 

Here's some of his work 

Ipv mini2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matt (24/4/15)

Marzuq said:


> @RoRy13 I had mine done at wrap master. His done cars and a bunch of other things of mine. Best in Cape by a long shot.
> 
> Here's some of his work
> 
> ...



That looks really good especially that all the parts are covered. How much will it cost to do a ipv mini 2? (ballpark figure)


----------



## Marzuq (24/4/15)

Matt said:


> That looks really good especially that all the parts are covered. How much will it cost to do a ipv mini 2? (ballpark figure)


You are looking at about R100

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BillW (26/4/15)

Where they based @Marzuq


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (26/4/15)

BillW said:


> Where they based @Marzuq
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@BillW they are based in Cape Town close to epping market.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BillW (26/4/15)

Awesome, my ipv mini looks disgusting... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (26/4/15)




----------



## Marzuq (26/4/15)

BillW said:


> Awesome, my ipv mini looks disgusting...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My ipv mini was black when I got it and from day 1 started peeling. Really pathetic paint job.


----------



## BillW (26/4/15)

Same story with mine...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (11/6/15)

RoRy13 said:


> I was thinking the same, just thought there was pre-cut available for IPV mini


I got one for ivpmini on eBay about $6.00 u.s.


----------

